# King Pigeon vs Texas Pioneer Pigeon



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

which of these two breeds is bigger and eats most? 
which can actually fly up to the roof of a house when it needs to escape land predadors?
which breed bonds more to humans?
which breed poops more often or makes more mess?

thnx. just trying to find out because theres a fleamarket near me and i was soo suprised to see a white pigeon bigger than a bamtam chicken. it costed 2o dollars but all i kept thinking is i need to save that pigeon from getting eaten or used for carnivorous pets or witch craft sacrifices. 

yes, white pigeons get their throats cut and use the blood for sacrifices. creepy. i know but its happening and i need to spread the light


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I think they are both about the same size but you'll find king pigeons before you'll find Texas pioneers. they aren't good flyers so they would be easy hawkbait. as for pooping a lot welcome to the world of pigeons. I have giant homers and mine can fly up to the high perches but would be very easy prey to anything on the ground or in flight. I keep them pennedvup for that reason. my homers are the only ones that get to fly. but not til late spring when the hawks are not as hungry.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

abluechipstock your birds are very beautiful.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

nancybird said:


> abluechipstock your birds are very beautiful.


thank you, I try to keep them happy and healthy


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look very alert .


----------

